# Hivefleet Demeter



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

All I have thus far that's presentable.
I should be getting my paints soon, so I'll begin to just paint everything like a crazed man.
The theme/fluff of Hivefleet Demeter is that it's typically used to take planets uninhabited by the other main armies. Thus the name, the goddess of Harvest. It goes from dense jungle to dense jungle and mulches everything that gets in it's way.
More and more often it's been used on the frontlines of the Nid's forces, taking out smaller outposts, or beginning the main invasion on larger planets.

The paint scheme will be greens/browns.
I'm also considering a scheme that I tried on one of my minis, where I use shining gold to cover everything and use a light blue that glows out from carapace cracks. The eyes glow green.
I saw it on a carnifex one day, and I really liked the idea.
The reason that this scheme wouldn't work is because of the lack of reason behind it. I was considering Necronids, but that's besides the point. xD

At this point I have this left to paint:
Tyrant
Carnifex
...Carnifex?
2 Zoanthrope
Broodlord
6 Warriors
48 Termagaunts
39 Hormagaunts
33 Genestealers
14 Spinegaunts
Lictor
8 Ripper swarms.

Yet to buy and assemble:
2 Biovores
2 Lictors
1 Zoanthropes
1 Tyrant
1 Raveners
3 Tyrant Guard
1Battleforce (Carnifex, 8 Gaunts, 8 Hormagaunts, 3 Warriors, 8 Genestealers, 3 Rippers.)


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

"Sir, you should see this." Hands his binoculars to his sergeant.








"Watch out for the big ones. But no worries, we can take them!"

"Umm... sir. Zoom out."








"Erm... Uhh... ready the tanks."

"Sir, a little more."
"Huh?"
"Zoom out a little more."








"Okay, fuck this. Pack your shit and nuke the planet."

And thus is my army this far.
40 Termagaunts
39 Hormagaunts
33 Genestealers
27 Spore Mines
20 Spinegaunts
8 Rippers
6 Warriors
3 Devilgaunts
3 Carnifex
2 Zoanthrope
2 Raveners
1 Biovore
1 Lictor
1 Broodlord
1 Tyrant


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn that a ton of bugs. Nice to see another project starting up.



Now to actually do something with mine....


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

Bought another battleforce today, and another Zoanthrope to boot.
Looks like I'll need one more battleforce, a zoanthrope and two lictors before I can fully play most of my army lists.
I need Raveners and Biovores still, but I'll get to it. (Not to mention Gargoyles...)

And I also made a weird ass sniper fex from spare parts from the two I've built.
It actually looks kind of cool, for a mass of glue and spare parts.

I'll try to get a picture up tomorrow.


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

I hope so.
A Carnifex with a sniper?! This I gotta see...
So, along with your super-sized stick insect sniper, something I wanna see is that non-painted big guy in the top-left of the 1st photo of the 2nd post painted...


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll try to get to painting my Tyrant soon, I get money today for early christmas, so I'll be getting some paints. ;D
Also, the sniper fex has two barbed stranglers and 2 venom cannons coming out of him. He was made with four Carnifex shells, two Carnifex heads, and some other... parts.
It's hard to explain....
So here's a few pictures:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

:laugh: 


> "Okay, fuck this. Pack your shit and nuke the planet."



Good job mate.


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

Why thank you. ;D


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

Just bought 2 Raveners and a Biovore, and put arms on my lictor and my broodlord.

After one more Zoanthrope, 2 Lictors, and another battleforce, I will be able to play Apoc games with fun.


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

My Tyrant has been painted and based, and sadly enough, I'm not liking it.
He's black base with blue highlighting the carapace parts and purple washed all over the flesh, and then the spiky parts are done up in an ivory with white highlights. The base was done with purple and blue sand, with black gravel tossed in.
Not entirely sure if I like it, and it's too late to get a picture with good lighting now.
I'll upload one sometime soon!


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Very cool stuff here mate, the sniper fex especially is stunning!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah I am diggin that 'fex.


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

I was away but I'm back.
I don't think anything on this army has changed, it's been sitting and waiting.
I'll be painting tomorrow, and we'll see if I ever finish this army up.

At any rate, look out for a Tau army from me sometime soon as well. : D


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

Alright, so I've finished a few models.
I've gone with a green theme, with snow basing.
Why snow?
Because my friend is making a snow Ultramarines army.
I already had a bunch of sand and little black rocks, so I'm basing that on and painting over it with white, and it looks pretty nice.
I have my sniper fex all done, my Broodlord all done, A warrior, a Lictor and a Zoanthrope.
Everything else is in the paint department, as all the other things are put together.
My Tyrant will be a while still, as I have to find a way to give it wings. >.>;
Cheap ideas that look good, anyone?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I really like the pose of the green carnifex.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

Hivemind Demeter said:


> My Tyrant will be a while still, as I have to find a way to give it wings. >.>;
> Cheap ideas that look good, anyone?


I brought the dragon wings from GW and put them into the top ar slots of the tyrant, i might try to get a pic up if my camra works anytime soon.:biggrin:


----------



## thisisaguard111 (Oct 20, 2010)

you probably have enough bits to make another hive tyrant


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

please refrain from bumping up a two year old thread in the future.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Somebody get promoted when I wasn't looking?


Whilst not strictly against the rules of the forum, a post reviving an old thread *does* have _*add*_ to the thread in some way to be of worth.

Try and stick to that in future and you shouldn't get into trouble thisisaguard.


----------

